# North GA Traditional Archery - July Shoot & Annual Business Meeting  Sun, July 12th



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 16, 2015)

*North GA Traditional Archery - July Shoot & Annual Business Meeting  Sun, July 12th*

Howdy!

Looking forward to the upcoming July shoot on Sunday, *July 12th* at North Georgia Traditional Archery Club in Gainesville.  I am planning on setting a fun and  challenging course and I'm truly looking forward to seeing everyone there.   

Our July shoot is on Sunday, *July 12th* because the first Sunday in July falls on the 4th of July weekend. We didn't want to have any conflicts with family vacations and we didn't want to compete with the usual and much anticipated 4th of July Shoot at Jake Allen's (which has unfortunately been cancelled this year ).  

Also, the NGT Annual Business Meeting will be conducted on Sunday - I've been reminded that we assemble for that meeting at 1:30 PM - so y'all plan to stick around and participate in officer elections and club business decisions and such. 

I'll be at Loretta's in Oakwood for breakfast @ 0645 on Saturday morning the 11th (hope y'all will join me) and I reckon I'll be at the club to start setting up around 0745 or 0800?... Any and all help with set up Saturday morning will be greatly appreciated.  

You'll find us at:
2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

Shoot fees:
Members - $5 per member
Non-members - $10 per person
Family Rate - $15 per family 
First time visitors to our club shoot for free.

Shoot our course as many times as you like for one low price!  We will have 20 targets (sometimes a few more...) set in the woods to challenge your skill and provide a day of fun in the outdoors.

Lunch will be available. We ask for a $5 per person donation for anyone eating lunch to help defray the cost of the food.

We'll start at 9:00 a.m. and pull targets at 3:30 p.m.

For any folks who'd like to come but lack equipment, we have bows and arrows that we'll loan you for the day. We have our resident coach (RogerB) to provide instruction for anyone who wants it. You'll have a wonderful time. So, come see us.  We shoot rain or shine, sleet or snow. Come out and join us for a great time!

Y'all come shoot!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 17, 2015)

If there are no objections and if there is sufficient interest,  I am perfectly willing to open up registration and start shooting earlier than 0900 on Sunday if folks want to try to beat some of the heat. So, I will be at the club ready to sign folks up NLT 0730 on Sunday morning. Y'all come on. 

Our good friend Bill Knight will be delivering the pre-shoot devotional at about 0830 Sunday morning and has also stepped up as a co-host for this shoot.


----------



## GA native (Jun 18, 2015)

Penciled in on my calendar. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 22, 2015)

Going to try to make this one...hopefully!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 23, 2015)

Our new hats have arrived! We'll have them available at the shoot. I think they came out really nice.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 23, 2015)

Gotta have one!


----------



## TomFoolery (Jun 25, 2015)

I am going to try to make it to this. I just made my first self bow and I am getting a string for it soon. How long will yall be there on Sunday?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 25, 2015)

As stated in the original post, we pull targets at 3:30 p.m.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 25, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Our new hats have arrived! We'll have them available at the shoot. I think they came out really nice.



Good job!

The hats and logo look great!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 25, 2015)

Sweet!  They are really sharp lookin hats.  Great job.  Is there a way we can shoot earlier than 9 AM?  Are there TShirts available?  Do you have to be a member to purchase those items?


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 26, 2015)

I'll be there by 0730 for those who want to come earlier and beat some of the heat.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 26, 2015)

thank you


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2015)

Business meeting will begin at 1:30 p.m. That has been our practice for the past few years.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 5, 2015)

Next Sunday!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 8, 2015)

3 days and a wake up!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 8, 2015)

How much are the hats?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 10, 2015)

2wheelfoster said:


> How much are the hats?



$15 each.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 11, 2015)

We are ready for tomorrow. Come see us! Business meeting begins at 1:30 p.m.


----------



## jjy (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks like I'll actually get to make this shoot, look forward to getting there.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 12, 2015)

We will have hats on hand for $15 each and pins available for $5 each. Nonmembers with money can buy some of each. Same is true for members with money. We are not a bank, so we can't extend credit...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2015)

We had a HUGE day on Sunday! Had a bunch of folks show up to shoot with us. Plus we sold hats and pins. And we ate good. And we sold a half dozen of our more seasoned targets. When the dust cleared, we were down to 32 hats left. We have plenty of pins left. But the only way to get either is to come and see us in August or to talk with someone who will. We do not plan to ship or mail these items, so, there you have it.

My thanks go to our shoot hosts, Donnie Kinard and Bill Knight for doing a fine job! Thanks to the set-up and take down gangs and to everyone who showed up to make the shoot a big success.

Next go 'round is August 2 and it'll be our last shoot of the year. It is also our club championship and we will give a little something for win, place, and show. So, no excuses. You come see us!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 16, 2015)

Big time last Sunday. Thanks to everyone who helped set up, break down, and just showed up!  Thanks again to Bill Knight for his BBQ skills and the fine delivery of the Good Word Sunday morning.  Thanks to all the ladies who brought the deserts too. I tried them all and they were excellent!


----------

